

Highest Paying US Cities for Programmers & Developers - Wajeez
http://wajeez.com/2012/03/14/top-10-highest-paying-us-cities-for-technology-jobs/
CyberCoders released their survey results of the US cities which pay the highest average salary for technology jobs. Established tech hubs such as San Jose (yahoo), San Francisco (Apple) and New York’s silicon alley rank highest in pay versus smaller cities such as Phoenix, St. Louis and Tampa.
======
Urgo
Now adjust for cost of living. The list won't look anything like this I
imagine.

------
vellum
I'm surprised Austin or Seattle isn't on there.

